
Machine Learning meets ketosis: how to effectively lose weight (2016) - goblin89
https://github.com/arielf/weight-loss
======
kup0
This was great to read. I know you can't read into the loss/gain chart too
deeply, but it does go along anecdotally with what I found worked for me.

Sleep length seemed to be the #1 factor for me. Even when doing everything
right diet-wise, if I did not get enough nightly sleep, it would hinder my
progress.

I've also had the issue of going consistently low-carb and not being able to
keep it going more than a few months at a time just because the majority of my
taste preferences tend to lean toward carbs. Never feeling fully satisfied
eventually chips away at me, then I start doing cheat days, then I go all the
way back in, sometimes worse than I started. It's just not fully sustainable
for me.

There's a balance of sleep, lower carb/processed sugar intake (but not LC diet
low), even slight exercise, and intermittent fasting that seems like it would
be the sweet spot, but I've yet to hit it... I think I'm just not trying hard
enough, especially when it comes to sleep.

~~~
prepend
Did you find sustained gains from increased sleep? I found that the increased
losses are just due to the loss of carbon dioxide while sleeping. I lose 2
pounds in a typical 6 hour sleep. If I sleep 9 hours this can go up to 2.5-3.5
pounds. It took me a while to realize it was the length of sleep as it
averaged out to be meaningless but had me searching for foods or activities as
the cause.

~~~
kup0
If I slept 5-6 hours a night, my progress would plateau markedly. If I slept
7-10 hours a night, it would keep going at a pretty good rate. Every time I
got poor sleep, my weight loss would plateau a couple of days.

I wish I had kept more data. I need to try some kind of balance/plan again.
I've gained about 10 back of the 35-40 I lost. I guess the bright side is that
I've kept 25-30 off for over 12-18 months at this point and am maintaining
until I find the right spot for losing weight again. I've just been bad with
eating habits lately.

At one point I was still sticking to the plan but only sleeping 5-6 hours a
night, and I eventually got to the point where I was almost losing nothing.
The moment I got back into a good 8 hour sleep schedule I was back to losing
significant amounts of weight.

------
notaboutdave
Machine learning has been overcrowded with copycat projects like image
processors and game bots.

I think I just felt my mind expand a little.

Brilliant work, Ariel!

------
jamesmcintyre
Thanks for sharing!

------
st3fan
Congrats you discovered the low carb high fat diet combined with intermittent
fasting. Also known as the Keto diet. Lots of similar stories on /r/Keto

